# Motor City or Al Waha for young expat?



## Hazziebo (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Just wanted your opinion. I'm moving to dubai in 2 months and employer has given two options on where I can live with my accomodation allowance- motor city or further into Dubailand (al waha or remraam). I know both seem to be quite far away from the marina, and I will be relying on public transport to get me around. Im moving on my own, but I do have some friends who live in JBR that I'd be going out with quite often. Just wondered what your opinions are for which residence I should choose? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Hazziebo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted your opinion. I'm moving to dubai in 2 months and employer has given two options on where I can live with my accomodation allowance- motor city or further into Dubailand (al waha or remraam). I know both seem to be quite far away from the marina, and I will be relying on public transport to get me around. Im moving on my own, but I do have some friends who live in JBR that I'd be going out with quite often. Just wondered what your opinions are for which residence I should choose?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Without any hesitiation, or a blink of an eye : Motor City

Actually don't even settle for the other two options. Just stick with Motor City
It is near JBR, good landscape and lots of amenities and young people.

Motor City, your only option


----------



## stigu_b (May 19, 2014)

Hazziebo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted your opinion. I'm moving to dubai in 2 months and employer has given two options on where I can live with my accomodation allowance- motor city or further into Dubailand (al waha or remraam). I know both seem to be quite far away from the marina, and I will be relying on public transport to get me around. Im moving on my own, but I do have some friends who live in JBR that I'd be going out with quite often. Just wondered what your opinions are for which residence I should choose?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I live in Motor City and I like it. Peace full, clean, good transportation and motorways going every direction against traffic. Only minus I have to say is that there is no local pub, bar...


----------



## scrappydoo (May 20, 2014)

I also live in Motor City and love it. If you don't have a car, you are a very short walk to the shops (Spinneys, coffee shops, pharmacies, fast food joints - but everyone delivers anyhow!). There is now a bus service (F29) to Mall of the Emirates - not sure of frequency but take a look on the RTA website. 

Yes, some people might think you live in the sticks but I wouldn't even consider living in Remraam or Al Waha without a car. It is just 15 minutes to the marina by taxi (around 35dhs one way).

The downside is that there isn't a bar nearby (Golf Club at the Ranches or Polo Club just past Studio City) but that is a good thing - no nightly distractions of being a bar fly and also the sheer expense of going out drinking regularly!

If you have good friends in JBR, would they offer you a place to sleep if you go out at the weekends?


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

Don't debate over it.. Go ahead with Motor City if you have an option.

Motor City rents are now nearly the same as Marina /JLT now as a lot of people are moving out of the concrete jungle (JLT) and move towards that side. so if you are getting accommodation in Motor City.. Go for it


----------

